
New evidence of Android apps running on BlackBerry phones emerges - profitbaron
http://www.bgr.com/2011/02/24/new-evidence-of-android-apps-running-on-blackberry-phones-emerges/
======
blinkingled
That would be very clever of RIM and they have enough Java roots to feel right
at home with Android. How well it integrates with the system is another story
though.

If Android becomes a mobile app standard that J2ME could only dream of - that
would be a really good achievement.

~~~
bane
You know, I was just thinking that I'm colored very unimpressed by this and
that it reeked of a desperation move, and then your comment completely flipped
me around.

Great perspective!

------
shib71
If this is true, then the Android app structure is potentially becoming a
defacto standard. Not sure if I believe it, but it would be cool.

------
jefe78
If this means what I think it means, I'll be more than happy to buy a new
Blackberry!

------
MichaelApproved
If this is true then what value add does RIM bring to the tablet world? Why
not just get a pure Android tablet instead?

If I was going to buy a tablet because it could run Android apps then I'd much
rather buy an Android device directly and avoid any potential and inevitable
compatibility issues.

~~~
kragen
If people see you're using a BlackBerry then they'll think you're in the upper
class. It's like wearing a good suit.

~~~
eelco
Either that, or you're still in school. (Not kidding, BB is very popular with
teens, at least here in the Netherlands.)

